# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  ThisPersonDoesNotExist

## Airicist

thispersondoesnotexist.com

linkedin.com/in/phillip-wang-09460a4

----------


## Airicist

Article "Website uses AI to create infinite fake faces"
Machine learning can produce (mostly) realistic head shots.

by Jon Fingas
February 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet WhichFaceIsReal.Com, A Platform That Tests Your Ability To Identify Fakes"

by Amal Nair
April 2, 2019

whichfaceisreal.com

Jevin West

Carl Bergstrom

----------

